# Mf 165 multi power diesel



## Sam1988 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Just purchased a new farm along with a Massey ferguson 165 with an new front end loader fitted to it. I'm new to the tractor world and need just a little help.

My 3 point linkage arms either go all the way up or all the way down when using the up down leaver. They will not hold at certain levels. Does anyone have any idea why? 

Can some please explain how the draft works and why it is there?

Also when sitting on the tractor near the seat on the left there is a hydraulic valve with a lever. What is this for.

If you guys could help that would be fantastic.

Sam1988


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

First off, welcome to the forum.

Has been many yrs since I had my 165 so memory is pretty dim on a lot of things. The 3-pt lift control should be inter-linked with the draft control. Try sitting the draft control about half way, then see if the lift control works differently, i.e. holds position.

Typ, draft control is needed/used to control depth on ground engaging implements like a plow. It changes the applied force on the implement as ground conditions change.

I note you say you have multi-power on your tractor. Do not use low range multi-power for extended duration. The lube pump for the trans doesn't operate in low range. Multi-power is intended to offer a shift-on-the-go for when load conditions increase to point where a lower gear is need. After the load settles back down then you can shift once again to high range.

Hope someone else jumps in here.


----------



## Sam1988 (Jan 13, 2013)

Mickey,

Thanks for your help. I will give it a go and hopefully it works. I herd it was very costly to get the hydraulics on tractors repaired.

Did you have an issues with your fergy?

Also do you have any idea what the hydraulic valve with the lever is that sits on the left hand side of the tractor near the seat. It has hydraulic hoses that connected to it. It's not the little lever that is found underneath the seat.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Sam1988 said:


> Mickey,
> 
> Thanks for your help. I will give it a go and hopefully it works. I herd it was very costly to get the hydraulics on tractors repaired.
> 
> ...


Yep, had to replace the PTO output shaft seal once.  It ws leaking when I bought the tractor. HAd about 1200 hrs on it if I remember correctly.

Use it for 3-4 yrs for a small haying service I had. It's been about 30 yrs since I had my Massy and still have a fond spot in my heart for it. It was a great tractor. Worked it very hard as the hay crops around here are quite heavy. Avg 4T/A and some fields were heavier than that. Baling, would push out a 50# bale about every 8-10 sec. Tractor was working quite hard at that rate.

Can you post a pic of the valve you are asking about?


----------



## 120056 (Jul 10, 2015)

it diverts oil to the front end loader or 3 point linkage. but if your tractor has axiliary pump it doesent have to be moved you can tell if it has one or not by seeing if there are 2 hoses coming out of the pto cover plate.


----------

